# 2014 TWI Grant Recipient



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Did you attend MC2014 or participate in our fundraising auction? If so, here is the result: the purchase of 100 hectares of cloud forest by Reserva Las Gralarias in Mindo, Ecuador, which includes the only confirmed population of the Critically Endangered Pinchincha Giant Glass Frog, _Centrolene heloderma_, as well as several other species of amphibians that have yet to be described. 

The acquisition of this property will not only increase the conservational landholding of the Reserva, but also also them mitigate and restore areas currently used for cattle grazing, an activity which has not only impacted the surrounding cloud forest but also resulted in the contamination of the waterways.

This is just one way your generosity and financial support of events such as MICROCOSM are having a direct impact on the conservation of wild amphibian populations.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I wish I could have been there to participate in the auction, the funds from it definitely went to a great cause. I guess I will have my chance to make up for it this year, I will definitely make it to Microcosm 2015! I will bring all the money I can, too

John


----------

